# Lump on the Neck?



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Some horses get benign tumors on sensitive skinned areas like neck/head and under the tail, so that might be it, but it's definitely a good you're having your vet out.


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay. Thank you! It's so hard waiting... I hope it's just a benign tumor.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I really hope so too, but you'll find out soon, one way or another, so that's a small blessing.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, the area you describe has two glands right in it's vicinity. There should be (please check me on this) salivary glands, and I think under that or very nearby, lymph nodes...
I am not saying it is either of these but,and they likely would not be rock-hard...they might get quite firm, but I cannot remember them getting that size either...Best of luck to you..


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It's a very common site for beign tumours. However it sounds like it's growing very quickly at the moment. ANY chance he could have a grass seed or other foreign body that has worked it's way in there? Orten they can enter through the mouth and down through the gum, resulting in a lovely big absess under the jaw which are also very solid. We've just had to drop a horse and have it drained and cut due to one of these absesses because it kept recurring.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Kayty said:


> ... ANY chance he could have a grass seed or other foreign body that has worked it's way in there? Orten they can enter through the mouth and down through the gum, resulting in a lovely big absess under the jaw which are also very solid. ....


As stated above, (and I am not a vet) the salivary gland CAN get food or other in it, and it can swell and get quite hard. Simply keep an eye for pain, or further problems, and the Vet should be of great assistance to you.
Obviously, if anything else pops up, tell the vet right then...
Let us know how this turns out...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep Loosewolf that's where this boy got a seed stuck. Only noticed because he was tossing his head, then got a small lump which stayed there for months, then it started to grow rapidly and after 3 months we're still having to drain it reguarly! Neck lumps are ******s to get rid of!


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope everything worked out ok with your horse. I have a three month old foal and she has a lump on the side of her neck. I thought it was a bee sting, if does not seem to bother her. It has been there for four days and has reduced in size slightly. She is in good health and seems like everything is ok. Should I be worried about this? Thank you for any reply.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

My horse had something like this a while ago when my barn first rescued him. He had gotten a piece of grain stuck in his mouth and a piece of bone-like material grew around it. He had to have it surgically removed. He still has the scar... Maybe I'll get a picture for you next time I go out.


----------

